# Samba Drucker global freigeben



## mc_gyver (22. Januar 2004)

Hi,

nur eine kurze Frage. Kann man mit Samba einen einen Drucker für jeden Netzerkteilnehmer freigeben? Auch wenn der keinen eingenden Acount auf dem Server hat? Wenn ja wie ist dies möglich?

Danke euch!


----------



## hulmel (23. Januar 2004)

Den Drucker als "public" definieren.
	
	
	



```
[Drucker]
    printable = yes
    ...
    public = yes
    ...
```


----------



## mc_gyver (23. Januar 2004)

Das ist ja die naheliegende Lösung aber die hat ja eben nicht geklappt!
Ein X-beliebiger User kann immer noch nicht drucken!

folgender auzug aus der smb.conf:

[printers]
#   comment = All Printers
#   browseable = no
   lpq command = /usr/bin/lpstat %p
   lprm command = /usr/bin/cancel %p-%j
   print command = /usr/bin/lp -d%p -oraw %s ; /bin/rm -f %s
   printable = yes
   directory = /var/spool/samba
   public = yes
#   writable = no
#   create mode = 0700

Die auscommentierten Zeilen haben doch damit nichts zu tun, doer?


----------



## hulmel (24. Januar 2004)

Wie geht eigentlich der Sambaserver mit Gästen um?


----------



## mc_gyver (25. Januar 2004)

Habe dafür nichts eingetragen!
Wo müsste ich das überall machen?


----------



## hulmel (25. Januar 2004)

In der [global] section:
	
	
	



```
guest account =
map to guest = Bad User
```
Testen kann man das mit testparm.


----------

